# I finally Passed the POWER PE



## HotFudge (May 25, 2022)

Finally passed the Power PE exam guys. After multiple failed attempts on the Pen & Paper. I have been testing an failing since 2017! Now in 2022, the CBT finally got me over the hump. Thanks for the help on this board. I was discouraged so many times, but you all kept uplifting me. I did it!


----------



## Dothracki PE (May 25, 2022)

Well done! You are not alone. There are plenty others with a similar story. It is no easy feat to pass the exam. Now time to celebrate and move on with your life. You are certainly welcome to stick around and help others. There are other resources to help in your career apart from the PE exam on here as well as some non-engineering talk and games.


----------



## DLD PE (May 25, 2022)

HotFudge said:


> Finally passed the Power PE exam guys. After multiple failed attempts on the Pen & Paper. I have been testing an failing since 2017! Now in 2022, the CBT finally got me over the hump. Thanks for the help on this board. I was discouraged so many times, but you all kept uplifting me. I did it!


Congratulations! As someone who failed the P/P twice and the CBT twice before finally passing on the 5th attempt, I can say I know how you feel! I know it's a great feeling and I know you'll be celebrating hard the next few days. 

After enjoying your time on Cloud 9, come join us for the mafia game. We'll help beat you back down to Earth. Ha ha! j/k but please come join us if you wish (dare).


----------



## Zach Stone P.E. (May 25, 2022)

HotFudge said:


> Finally passed the Power PE exam guys. After multiple failed attempts on the Pen & Paper. I have been testing an failing since 2017! Now in 2022, the CBT finally got me over the hump. Thanks for the help on this board. I was discouraged so many times, but you all kept uplifting me. I did it!


Congrats again! Thanks for being a student in our online class for the new CBT format of the Power PE Exam at www.electricalpereview.com.

Now enjoy the celebration!


----------



## BebeshKing PE (May 26, 2022)

Congrats!


----------



## HotFudge (May 26, 2022)

Zach Stone P.E. said:


> Congrats again! Thanks for being a student in our online class for the new CBT format of the Power PE Exam at www.electricalpereview.com.
> 
> Now enjoy the celebration!


Huge Thanks Zach!!


----------



## Pra4surf1 (May 26, 2022)

HotFudge said:


> Finally passed the Power PE exam guys. After multiple failed attempts on the Pen & Paper. I have been testing an failing since 2017! Now in 2022, the CBT finally got me over the hump. Thanks for the help on this board. I was discouraged so many times, but you all kept uplifting me. I did it!


Congrats!


----------



## PaulGeo (May 30, 2022)

HotFudge, did you notice any difference in the questions format? (since, I believe, the CBT has only one reference document vs. old format)


----------



## heretopass (Jul 11, 2022)

HotFudge said:


> Huge Thanks Zach!!


If you do not mind me asking....how many times did you take it with Zach Stone's class? TY and congratulations, I am very jelly


----------



## heretopass (Jul 18, 2022)

HotFudge said:


> Finally passed the Power PE exam guys. After multiple failed attempts on the Pen & Paper. I have been testing an failing since 2017! Now in 2022, the CBT finally got me over the hump. Thanks for the help on this board. I was discouraged so many times, but you all kept uplifting me. I did it!


Good job!!! Did you feel the Pen/Paper or CBT was easier?


----------



## Sparky (Jul 18, 2022)

Congratulations!


----------

